# How to find a job in Germany?



## mssajith (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi there, 

I see a lot of Mainframe jobs are posted in German job sites, which is good to see when most people more interested to speak about it as a dead technology. 

I see various types of VISA now. Blue card, job seeker visa etc. 

Though everyone posts here when they are in need of help, and do not bother to reply once they find a job and settled down, I am really curious to know about how this works.

1. Has anyone got a job in Germany from their parent country and the employer has processed the Blue card?
2. Has anyone travelled in job seeker visa and was able to find a job? How long, or how good/bad is the IT scene there? 

Please help guys.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

mssajith said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I see a lot of Mainframe jobs are posted in German job sites, which is good to see when most people more interested to speak about it as a dead technology.
> 
> ...


Hello There,

Do note that, this forum is for assistance and information sharing. However, It might be that not everybody is free enough to answer your questions. Else, not everybody has faced, what you are facing, to answer your questions with conviction. 

I have PMed You with some basic info, which I guess will guide You further. 

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## mssajith (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, I understand that. I am not in a hurry either. I just put the question forward in such a way that anyone who has the same doubts will get a clear idea on what works and what not. Anyone, at any time sees this and he/she has something to share, this could be the forum. Thanks!


----------



## klausthaler (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, well I can only tell you about the Berlin IT scene.
We have lots of startups here and therefore a lot of need for IT guys/ programmers.
Would help to know what exactly your skills are.
Best


----------



## mssajith (Jan 22, 2014)

klausthaler said:


> Hi, well I can only tell you about the Berlin IT scene.
> We have lots of startups here and therefore a lot of need for IT guys/ programmers.
> Would help to know what exactly your skills are.
> Best


Hey, Thanks a lot of the response. I am working with Thomson Reuters in India. I have 8+ years of experience as a COBOL Programmer in Mainframe systems focusing on advisory Product Development/maintenance for Capital Markets. I am looking out for sponsored consulting opportunities. 

I wanted to share my Linkedin Profile, but I am not yet allowed to :-(

Thanks you!


----------



## mssajith (Jan 22, 2014)

Edited. Please use the PM facility.


----------



## Vidhi (Jan 28, 2014)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Do note that, this forum is for assistance and information sharing. However, It might be that not everybody is free enough to answer your questions. Else, not everybody has faced, what you are facing, to answer your questions with conviction.
> 
> ...



Hi Uday,

Good to know that you are sharing your knowledge here. I have came across your another posting as well that you have an offer in germany.

I am also looking for work in germany. I dont was this PMed is. Could you please give me basic idea about finding IT job in germany? Have you applied for Blue-Card?

I am Telecom Testing Professional with 7.5+ years of experience and want to work in germany. 

Thanks,
Vidhi.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Vidhi said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Good to know that you are sharing your knowledge here. I have came across your another posting as well that you have an offer in germany.
> 
> ...


Hi Vidhi,

Please do note that the below is by no means a complete and comprehensive information. But this is what generally I feel (and used) in Job search.

W.R.T job search:
* Do you have German knowledge - If no, then You are at certain disadvantage, since the German employers don't give weightage to your application
* Do You have any prior German Work Experience? - If no, then at least find any German, who could vouch for you as a reference. (colleague, or a Customer, etc).
Prepare Your CV in German, and apply in German for the openings. This increases the chance for getting an interview with the Employer.

BR,
Uday


----------

